# EIN, Taxe ID, etc



## ipan (21 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous

Je viens vers vous aujourd'hui en espérant que vous pourrez m'aider !

Vous n'êtes pas sans savoir qu'Apple oblige toute personne voulant fournir du contenu ou des applications sur les App Store d'avoir un numéro de Taxe américain ou EIN ou encore un autre nom...

Le problème c'est que les procédure en rebute plus d'un car tout en anglais (certain ne le parle pas forcement) ont l'air très complexes etc

C'est pour cela que j'aimerais savoir comment avez vous eu votre numéro ? Par quel moyen ? Quelle procédure ? et tous les détails que vous pourrez me donner...

Je vous avoue être moi même dans ce cas (en tant que fournisseur de contenu) et je vous le dis sincèrement : je suis perdu.

Je ferrais un résumé de toutes vos réactions et je les rendrais publiques sur forme de tutoriel ou ebook gratuit, je ne sais pas encore.
Chaque personne sera évidement cité et remercié sauf si elle ne le souhaite pas.


Merci à tous, votre aide me sera précieuse non seulement pour obtenir mon numéro mais également pour tous les gens qui cherche ses informations sans forcement les trouver...

A bientôt !


----------



## ipan (23 Février 2012)

eseldorm a dit:


> Tu les appelles au téléphone, tu demandes un EIN comme spécifié sur le site d'apple et tu précises que c'est pour un compte iTunes ils sont au courant.
> Par contre il faut parler anglais car ça se fait au téléphone ou envoyer une lettre :rateau:
> 
> (et ce n'est pas complexe : demande de EIN > iTunes Connect. Attente de validation puis infos de la banque et c'est plié).



Merci pour ta réponse !

J'avais entendu parler qu'il fallait absolument un ITIN pour obtenir un EIN, d'après ce que tu me dis non ?
C'est pas super cette désinformation...

J'avais également entendu parler d'une méthode consistant à mettre 9 fois le chiffre Zéro à la place du numéro EIN, tu es au courant ?


Merci


----------



## ipan (23 Février 2012)

eseldorm a dit:


> La méthode du 9x0, ça risque de poser un problème lorsque tu seras payé par Apple. C'est à éviter, surtout que si tu ne rentres pas dans le rang aux USA, ça ne va pas aller pour toi



Pourquoi cela risque de poser problème ?
J'ai lu que Apple te prélevé encore 30% sur les ventes aux US donc 60% en tout avec cette méthode.
Les ventes dans les autres pays ne sont pas touchés ? Apple continue de prélever les 30 % habituel non ?

De plus c'est une personne de chez Apple qui a indiquer cette démarche.. Une employé qui n'aurait pas tout compris ? ^^


Merci encore pour ton aide !


----------

